# Uber partner app on Android tablet



## Muwen360

Is there a way for me to download the Partner app onto my Android tablet? I want to use its bigger screen for easier navigation.


----------



## Simon

Interesting. Maybe check your apps section on your Google play store account on your tablet then DL from there.

Did you even try to search the play store? I found it in like a second.


----------



## Markopolo

I installed the uber partner app on my android tablet. This was just a test and it works. However, I never planned to use it to drive.


----------



## Simon

Test who..what? Me the forum WTF you talking about.


----------



## Red

App works on my Galaxy Tab but freezes often making it impossible to accept pings sometimes. No problems on Galaxy S5 phone.


----------



## Moofish

I'm using it on my LTE Shield tablet with lollipop, the Uber Partner app can be downloaded straight from the PlayStore.

I also use a forced rotation app to make the app landscape, the only issue I have with that is the map on the Ping Screen is cut in half and the address can be a bit hard to read because of the white text over the middle of the ping map.

Only crashing issue I had is sometimes when I'm manually inputting the destination, not sure if its an app issue or lollipop keyboard issue. Opening the app back up goes right back to where it was. Workaround would be asking pax to enter destination on their phone, or just open the nav app (Waze or Google Maps) after the trip starts and enter address there.


----------



## fargonaz

Moofish said:


> Workaround would be asking pax to enter destination on their phone


 LOL, Most PAX too stupid/lazy to do that. I thank the Lord anytime the PAX puts his destination in... Life simplified.


----------



## Lord Goofy

I have using my Nexus 7 (2013) connected to my S5 hotspot. I have had no issues since I started driving. The screen is much easier to see and hear when using the navigation from the Uber app.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

I use a Verizon Samsung Tab4 8.0
Note, it must have the 4G LTE 
it would not allow me to accept
pings on a WIFI only Samsung Tab4 I had before
The app says "you must set the time setting to automatic"


----------



## Lord Goofy

Thats interesting because I can accept Pings on my WiFi only Nexus 7.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Lord Goofy said:


> Thats interesting because I can accept Pings on my WiFi only Nexus 7.


Yeah I know but not on the Samsung.
Is there an "automatic time setting" on the Nexus?


----------



## fargonaz

Lord Goofy said:


> Thats interesting because I can accept Pings on my WiFi only Nexus 7.





ElectroFuzz said:


> Yeah I know but not on the Samsung.
> Is there an "automatic time setting" on the Nexus?


The tablets time need only be set fairly close (~30 seconds) to some relavent standard, such as your cell phone's time. It will not ask this question if your tablets time is close.


----------



## cybertec69

Muwen360 said:


> Is there a way for me to download the Partner app onto my Android tablet? I want to use its bigger screen for easier navigation.


Go to the Google play store, type uber partners.


----------



## cybertec69

Markopolo said:


> I installed the uber partner app on my android tablet. This was just a test and it works. However, I never planned to use it to drive.


It works fine on my LG G Pad 8.3, which I tether using my S4.


----------



## finansakrobat

ElectroFuzz said:


> Yeah I know but not on the Samsung.
> Is there an "automatic time setting" on the Nexus?


yes there is. right there in the time settings


----------



## Bart McCoy

so whats this, it wont go landscape natively ? was thinking about buying a tablet
thought the app checked for a cellular connection
but i guess no easy 1 touch calling/texting pax. would have to type it in on your cellphone?


----------



## Lord Goofy

No Landscape, but I have a spot is stands up perfectly for me. As long as you have a wifi connection it works. I have the my Uber number saved as a contact to make quick text/calls.


----------



## Moofish

There are apps that will force it to turn landscape, the one i use is Set Orientation: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.googlecode.eyesfree.setorientation

The only issue is the accept screen can be a bit hard to read the text because it overlaps the circle.


----------



## rgm

Simon said:


> Test who..what? Me the forum WTF you talking about.


Is this supposed to be funny?


----------

